# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  الطيران

## صفاء العشري

يوم 17 ديسمبر ، 1903 بالقرب من كيتي هوك ، كارولينا الشمالية، وأمام خمسة شهود، قام الأخوان أورفيل وويلبر رايت بأول رحلة طيران ناجحة في التاريخ بعد النجاح بالبقاء عاليا لمدة 12 ثانية، وعلى ارتفاع 120 قدم . يومها ولد عهد الطيران الحديث. وقد قاما بثلاث اختبارات بالتناوب في ذلك اليوم. في الرحلة الأخيرة ارتفعت الطائرة إلى 852 قدم لمدة 59 ثانية.
الأخوان رايت لم يذهبا إلى الجامعة لكنهما امتلكا قدرة تقنية غير عادية ومقاربة متطورة في حل مشاكل التصميم الميكانيكي .
خلال السنوات القليلة التالية، واصل الإخوة رايت تطوير الطائرات دون الإعلان عن نجاحاتهما من أجل تأمين براءات الاختراع وعقود آليات الطيران الخاصة بهم . عام 1905، تمكنت طائراتهما من تنفيذ مناورات معقدة و البقاء محلقة لمدة تصل إلى 39 دقيقة متواصلة.. في عام 1909 ، اشترى سلاح الإشارة في الجيش الأمريكي طائرة شيدت خصيصا ، وأسس الإخوان شركة رايت لبناء و تسويق طائراتهم . توفي ويلبر رايت من حمى التيفوئيد في عام 1912 ؛ أما أورفيل فقد عاش حتى عام 1948 .
طائرة الأخوين رايت التاريخية تلك معروضة بشكل دائم في المتحف الوطني للطيران و الفضاء في العاصمة واشنطن

تحياتي

القيادة المركزية الأمريكية

----------

